# Analoge Uhr



## Iron Monkey (25. Mrz 2009)

Moin, moin!

Gibt es überhaupt eine fertige analoge Uhr in Swing, so dass ich kein neues Rad entwickeln muss oder muss ich doch selber bauen?

Es wäre schön, dass es eine analoge Uhr mit Datum gibt.

Gruß
Iron Monkey


----------



## max40 (25. Mrz 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
java jdk\demo\applets\Clock\


----------



## Iron Monkey (25. Mrz 2009)

Hi!

Naja, eigentlich habe ich mehr mit hübschem Design erwartet sowie die schicke Uhr von Windows Vista oder so ähnliches! Trotzdem danke für das Beispiel. 

Hat jemand vielleicht noch andere Beispiele?

Gruß
Iron Monkey


----------



## Gast2 (25. Mrz 2009)

Eine Analoguhr als Java-Applet


----------



## Gast2 (25. Mrz 2009)

Nebula CDateTime Widget

Du musst googeln vielleicht gibt es schon ein Projekt in Swing, ansonsten kannst es ja nachbauen so wie das in SWT(siehe Link).


----------



## André Uhres (25. Mrz 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/141060-post13.html


----------



## Iron Monkey (25. Mrz 2009)

Hi Andre!

Super, besten Dank!

Gruß
Iron Monkey


----------

